# Help Meh?



## Lloxie (Jul 10, 2010)

Back in May, my desktop's harddrive crapped out on me, and I'd found a comic I really liked just a bit before that. Life's been busy, so I'm just now getting caught up on all the webcomics I used to read. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of this one, much less the link for it. ><; And I think the artist may have an FA account, but I'm not 100% sure on that. 

Anyway, it follows the daily lives and shenanigans of a human and his "pet" female canine that's a bit overly-infatuated with him. She has a friend that, if I remember correctly, is quite averse to humans in general, but I might be getting mixed up with something else. Unfortunately my memory otherwise is pretty blank. I only remember that one general premise, the art style, and the fact that I really liked it. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Lloxie (Jul 14, 2010)

...anyone? I'd REALLY like to find that comic again...


----------



## Lloxie (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay nevermind, I found it. S'called Mandy. Here it is in case anyone else is interested:

http://www.mandycomics.net/


----------

